

Craigslist Search mashup: Yahoo Pipes + Google Maps - jshspencer
http://craiglook.com
Search Mashup for Craigslist. 
Searches all craigslist sites, or only sites within city / Zip code. Picture previews
======
amber
Could use some work but still very interesting

Picture previews is something that I've been really missing on Craigslist.
"Search All sites" is OK. Zip search is definitelly more convenient than
searching one site at a time.

------
ken_butterman
While the idea is not-so-original, I still like and spend a lot of time on
sites like these.

Mashups are great thing and they seem to be successful in many areas where the
original site fails (craigslist) +1 for the link

------
m_maine
Every time I search on Craigslist I can't figure why the hell there are no
picture previews and why the hell it's only 1 site at a time !

Thanks for the link, way to go !

------
avery1982
The design could be better but I definitelly like the idea. Picture previews
rock

------
z1984z
OK if you need picture previews or want to search all craigslist sites at a
time

------
nightwatch
Looks interesting. Are results refreshed in the real time ?

------
jcollamore
Dugg for fresh idea

------
too_much
I particularly liked "Search within radius"

------
weird_saens
Looks promising, -1 for design and styling

------
lee_brown
Couldn't figure out how to use it

------
greenhouse
where are google maps are used? I see radius search but there are no maps !

------
roger_coleman
Thanks for the link

------
gspot
Thanks for the link

------
__silver__
Retweet

------
nightwatch
Thanks

